# Was ist das für ein Wurm ?



## Koi-Uwe (11. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,
von diesen Tierchen hier

 

sind einige in meinem neuen Teich. Was ist das für eine Art ? Sie hat noch so eine Art Schleimhaut um sich herum.


Danke


----------



## Kama (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Hallo,


auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich jetzt voll in die Nesseln zu setzen... Lebt denn das Etwas (schon) oder klebt es noch? 

Hat mich nämlich spontan an ein Schneckengelege erinnert . Aber mit der Lupe habe ich mir die auch noch nicht angeschaut .


Wie groß ist es denn?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Hallo Uwe!


Ich behaupte einfach mal:

Das Gelege von Spitzschlammschnecken.

Habe ich viel zu viele von, sogar in unserem Mörtelkübel wo ich kurz mal Pflanzen drin hatte.

.


----------



## Annett (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Hallo Uwe,

wenn es Schneckenlaich ist, solltest Du eigentlich Minischnecken (klein und rundlich) ausmachen können.
Für mich sieht das aber irgendwie anders aus....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Morgen 
__ Schnecken waren ja im provisorischen Teich (Grundwassernachobendrückschutz), das Wasser habe ich ja Zwischengelagert und dann wieder in den richtigen Teich gepumpt.
Also kann das schon sein.

Die sind auch nur im neuen Teich, nicht im Pflanzenfilter

Das "Ding" auf dem Foto ist 2 cm lang


----------



## karsten. (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

im Zweifelsfalle immer Stanjek
fragen !

http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/klforsch/schneck.htm

http://www.aqua4you.de/fischart445.html
http://green-24.de/forum/files/thumbs/t_100_2268a_186.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f4/Potamogeton_natans4_ies.jpg

schönes WE


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Danke Karsten, aber ich wusste ja überhaupt nicht wonach ich suchen sollte


----------



## Trautchen (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

 Morgen, neee wie Schneckenlaich sieht mir das auch nicht aus. Die Zeichnung auf den Maden erscheint mir zu regelmäßig. Das würde ich eher für primitive Gefäße oder irgendwelche Nervenbahnen oder so halten. Bewegen die sich denn oder sitzt das Gebilde fest...

edit: Habe gerade Karstens links gesehen, sollten das wirklich Eier da drin sein, wären das aber zuviele für Spitzschlammschneckenlaich...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Hallo Zusammen!




			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> sollten das wirklich Eier da drin sein, wären das aber zuviele für Spitzschlammschneckenlaich...



Schade das ich das Foto nicht mehr finde was ich gemacht habe. Der Laich meiner Spitzschlammschnecken war ca. 3 cm lang und sah genau so aus.

Ich habe den Laich in ein VA Sieb gelegt und und auf das Ergebnis gewartet.

Herraus kamen Spitzschlammschnecken.



Edit: Wofür so ein Forum alles gut ist. Ich hab [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/36/]das Foto[/URL] wieder gefunden!

Da hatte ich sie aber schon frei gelasssen!


.


----------



## Christine (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Hi,

nein - wie Schneckenlaich sieht das nicht aus. Da sind die Krümel im Glibber doch eher immer rundlich. 

Interessant wäre wirklich, ob es sich bewegt oder am Platz bleibt. So gaanz entfernt erinnert es mich an eine Zeichnung von Dendrocoelum lacteum - aber das ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Also eigentlich bleibt es am Platz, auch auf der Hand bewegt es sich nicht


----------



## Trautchen (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Also ich würde vorschlagen, Uwe brütet es mal aus und dann sehen wir nach, was da so rauskommt...


----------



## danyvet (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Ich hab genau dasselbe in meinem Teich, aber vor allem in meinem Pool (steht in ziemlicher Nähe zum Teich, ist aber tw. chloriert und mit Algizid versetzt) und da sind keine Spitzschlammschnecken drin. Hab auch eher auf einen "Wurm" getippt, weil ich mir einbilde, ein etwas größeres Exemplar, das schon nicht mehr ganz so durchsichtig war, im Teich gesehen zu haben. Das durchsichtige Ding ist aber ziemlich schleimig, wenn man es auf die Hand nimmt, zieht es so einen richtigen Schleimfaden nach. Das Ding schwimmt frei im Wasser herum, klebt nirgends an der Folie oder sonst wo. Ich hab aber viele __ Nacktschnecken im Garten, die sich ekelhafterweise auch mal in den Pool verirren. Kann das von so einer sein??? Hab mal gegoogelt, aber die schauen eher anders aus, zumindest die Eier, aber vielleicht sind das "Larven" von Nacktschnecken?
Vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch wer unter uns, der uns sagen kann, was das ist.
LG Dany


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

hi 
du hast das ding angepackt uwe.:help 

das ding sieht ja aus, wie ein popel von meiner schwiegermutter.:?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> das ding sieht ja aus, wie ein popel von meiner schwiegermutter.:?



Wieso ? War die hier ? Spionagealarm :hai


----------



## Trautchen (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> du hast das ding angepackt uwe.:help
> 
> das ding sieht ja aus, wie ein popel von meiner schwiegermutter.:?




 
iiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
Seid Ihr eklig!


----------



## Thunder (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Diese tiere hab Ich auch in meinem Teich unter den Seerosenblättern.
Ich habe auch viele __ Schlammschnecken vielleicht werden daraus ja welche..


----------



## Atropa (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Hallo Zusammen!

Der Beitrag ist zwar etwas älter, aber da ich diese Dinger auch bei mir im Teich immer mal wieder finde, ging mir das nicht aus dem Kopf.

Ich habe vorhin zufällig ein Foto davon im Internet gefunden, wo es als Gelege von Zuckmückenlarven beschrieben wurde. Wo das war, weiß ich leider nicht mehr....hab mich mal wieder zu sehr im Internet verlaufen.. Sah aber wirklich genauso aus! 

Also, mein Beitrag zur Aufklärung: Zuckmücken!!!



Grüsse Isabella


----------



## Atropa (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Ich mein natürlich nicht das Gelege von Zuckmückenlarven :crazy , sondern von adulten Zuckmücken! 

Grüsse Isabella


----------



## laolamia (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

und wie schmeckt es?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Hallo Zusammen!

Hallo Uwe!


Ich würde gerne mal wissem, was jetzt aus dem Wurm geworden ist.

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Ui Volker,
da hast du aber tief gegraben um den Fred wieder rauszuholen  

Aber, kein "Wurm" mehr zu sehen, sind wohl alle erfroren 

Aber was nun war ? Keine Ahnung, ich denke nächstes Jahr werden wir es erfahren.
Aber Danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Wurm ?*

Hallo Uwe!




			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> da hast du aber tief gegraben um den Fred wieder rauszuholen




Das brauchte ich nicht.

Ich war einfach nur neugierig!  

.


----------

